# 67 gto (engine code)



## jjb1114 (Sep 25, 2015)

How can I tell if my 67 gto 400 with ws stamp has L-67 ram air option


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'67 400 code WS is the 49 state manual trans 400 HO engine. It will have a 14x3" open element air cleaner with chrome lid, same as the '68 400 HO engines. The RA air cleaner was not optional on the '67 400 HO engine.

The RamAir engine package for '67, the manual trans 400 engine is code XS. It's a different engine, heads are different, havevswirl polished valves, stiffer valve springs, cam is larger. At least, the later '67 400 RA engines had 4 bolt main caps, also the RA engines had Morraine 400 (premium GM bearings). The required rear end was the 4.33 HD Safe-T-Track. HD cooling was required. The latter 2 options were both avail on std horse and 400 HO GTO's, but most non AC stick cars came with the 3.55 ratio rear. PHS can confirm what exact options were on your car. Hope this helps.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

To simplify, if not an XS block, not a ram air car. WS was the 360 HP non ram air engine. Rare enough in itself.


----------

